# Want to go to School & Job



## Shad (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello. I was born in France and moved to the US when I was child. I am now about to graduate high school and would very much enjoy living outside of the US. I've always wanted to live in Asia and after some research, Singapore seems to be the best place. My friend will gladly join me and live with me to split living costs. 

From what I know, to get a school visa I need to present that I have enough money to go to school and live there while I go to school, is this true? I would also like to work there but it seems that would be near impossible for me with little prior work experience. Can I work without a work permit in Spore?

Are there any affordable two rooms apartments? I don't mind traveling to where I want to go (20-30 mins) but I do not want to live in a place with rats running around. 

I've also heard you have a lot less freedom in spore, what is meant by that? What are differences between us and spore on freedom?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Shad

in one post, you have spoken high of Singapore and then said the opposite  




Shad said:


> From what I know, to get a school visa I need to present that I have enough money to go to school and live there while I go to school, is this true? I would also like to work there but it seems that would be near impossible for me with little prior work experience. Can I work without a work permit in Spore?


Working without a permit is illegal, and you WILL BE deported, jailed, and fined and sometimes, all of the above.

If you want to break the law, stay away from Singapore. A foreigner, and a french man, will raise a lot of eyebrows, and MOM will pretty soon trace you.



> ...but I do not want to live in a place with rats running around.


This is where you have put Singapore down.

Never knew that Singapore has places with Rats .. ah come on .. what did you think Singapore was ? Rats do appear, around run down places and people are not allowed to live there. If they appear in residential areas, the place will be sealed and pest controllers will be activated. Heck, even for mosquitos, the whole town council and everybody will be in battle dress .. forget rats .. 



> I've also heard you have a lot less freedom in spore, what is meant by that? What are differences between us and spore on freedom?


Yes, you are right on that- you can't vandalise property, you can't bash up people, incite trouble with cops, break into cars or houses for fun, you can't throw litter, and you can rape girls or molest and get away with it, or you can rob and plead innocence ... all of them get caught sooner than you can write them down, and leads to caning / jail or all.

And possession of drugs = jail or caning or both. And well, overstaying / immigration violation also is jail or caning or both.

If you are into such stuff, Singapore sucks.

Been here long enough, and if you want an adventure, like hijacking/gang wars, no fun here .. yah .. 

If you are not into any of the above, welcome here..


----------



## Shad (Mar 16, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Hi Shad
> 
> in one post, you have spoken high of Singapore and then said the opposite
> 
> ...



What I meant by with "rats running around" is really cheap and not very nice apartments. I pretty much mean decent apartments for a fairly low price, I didn't mean to offend Singapore by saying that, it's just a term we use here. 

It appears you think America is place very low living quality:



> Yes, you are right on that- you can't vandalise property, you can't bash up people, incite trouble with cops, break into cars or houses for fun, you can't throw litter, and you can rape girls or molest and get away with it, or you can rob and plead innocence ... all of them get caught sooner than you can write them down, and leads to caning / jail or all.


and I felt you were being sorta mean is it because you were a little angry I said rats running around? Sorry again :X Didn't mean to offend you. I'd also like to inform you none of these happen where I live nor anywhere around me nor have I heard of these things happening frequently. I don't know what you've been told but it appears to be a stereotype, don't listen to everything media/friends tell you unless you live here. 

Now back to questions:
Would getting a work permit be next to impossible for a kid coming out of High School with little prior work experience? I would like to go to Singapore ASAP and I wouldn't be able to raise enough money to live their for a 2-4 years while I go to school without working a year or two before going.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Shad: I am not mad .. or have any opinion of live in US  

sorry if I did sound that way .. 

For your question, for fresh grads, you can come in a Trainee, posted by an American company, you can possibly get away with the strict controls. The pay should be higher than what is paid locally

Otherwise, for Fresh grad, pay starts at 2,000 plus, and that is below the EP qualifying pay .. 

And for fresh grad, MOM is very insistant on seeing the value

If you are just on high school, I will scratch Singapore off the choices .. 

Alternate of course, is, if you take up hotel / catering courses, which allow a limited part time work, after the first year or so ..

No much options, if i can be direct with you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ps: about my explanation of "FREEDOM" when I said the following, 

_Yes, you are right on that- you can't vandalise property, you can't bash up people, incite trouble with cops, break into cars or houses for fun, you can't throw litter, and you can rape girls or molest and get away with it, or you can rob and plead innocence ... all of them get caught sooner than you can write them down, and leads to caning / jail or all. _

The explanation stands: Well, a lot of Foreign talent bemoan the fact that they can't indulge in such silly stuff here, lest there are tiger stripes up the bum, and equate it with lack of freedome .. 

No, it has nothing to do with your asking about rats running about ..


----------



## Shad (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you very much. I see working in Singapore as very bleak at the moment, but I will try. Thanks again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Shad; again, don't try working illegally .. that's all I will say ..,


----------

